# Registration correction on micro-reg vs joystick



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I have been doing a lot of 2 color prints on my horrible antiquated table, and I dream of a good press. I have been thinking of getting a riley hopkins when the time comes, because I think the joystick registration would make things pretty easy. But now I wonder what happens if you don't register correctly and need to adjust it during a print? For example, with a table with tons of micro-registration knobs, if you don't register it right the first time, and you see the color 2 is off a tiny bit to the left of color 1, you could just adjust that one screen a little to the left. But what happens if you need to re-adjust the registration on something with a joystick reg system? Or does the joystick work so well that this would never happen? 

Which do you guys think is better, knobs or joysticks? I can't wait to get a new press when I get some space.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Did you find any info on your question?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I have never seen the joysticks in person so I cannot help. M&R Chameleon uses knobs and has in my opinion the best micros out there. I'm sure the joystick works well and would be like anything else you first get. Slight learning curve but once you got it, well your a reregistration champ


----------



## kodac713 (Jul 18, 2007)

Does anyone have RH 6/4 with joystick registration. I am having a hard time registering two screens. Im a newbie and it takes me forever with a lot of ink to register. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

kodac- do you first lay down a film (transparency) and register the screens to that or do you do a print of the first color then try to line up the second, then print it to see if you're registered properly? If you're doing the latter, try the former method. What I do is tape a film to the screen with a small amount of tape, then have a platen with enough tack that i can center the film/screen with off contact, then press down the screen and the film will stick, then you can register on contact with the second screen, or third or fourth etc.
(I don't have joystick registration but this method should still work for you)


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

kodac713 said:


> Does anyone have RH 6/4 with joystick registration. I am having a hard time registering two screens. Im a newbie and it takes me forever with a lot of ink to register. Anyone have any tips?


I have it. I really like it. BUT...here is the tip, MAKE SURE YOU REGISTER CORRECTLY THE FIRST TIME!! Take the time the first time to make sure everything checks. Joystick registration makes the initial set up easy, but to adjust during production is a nightmare. with ink on the screen its pretty much hit or miss. 

with that said, here is what I recommend to keep this from happening. first, get your screen tightly in the clamp. make sure its tight and dont touch it again. NOW do your joystick micro registration, line your marks up, and make sure you tighten everything down well. once tight, re-check your marks to make sure they still line up after tightening, if they do and everything is tight, you should be all set. the key is to make sure your perfect and tight before you ink the screen. Overall I am happy with the joystick micros, they make the initial set up really easy, and I am happy with the press.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

and oh yeah...what brent said. it shouldnt take you any ink to register. lay a transparency on the platten and register to that. you should be 100% registered before ink touches the screen.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I have the RH 6/4 with joystick. Drue is correct. Trying to readjust registration during a print run is like trying to play basketball in the dark. It's very difficult to see the target. Micros with knobs would be much easier to do mid-job. Technically I would not consider the joystick a true micro-registration system, however the people selling them call it micro. But it's misleading. There's really nothing "micro" about it. It's just an easier way to get your screens lined up the first time.


----------



## kodac713 (Jul 18, 2007)

brent said:


> kodac- do you first lay down a film (transparency) and register the screens to that or do you do a print of the first color then try to line up the second, then print it to see if you're registered properly? If you're doing the latter, try the former method. What I do is tape a film to the screen with a small amount of tape, then have a platen with enough tack that i can center the film/screen with off contact, then press down the screen and the film will stick, then you can register on contact with the second screen, or third or fourth etc.
> (I don't have joystick registration but this method should still work for you)


Thanks for the advice Brent. That is what I do. I realized also that I was not holding the joystick correctly. I was holding the metal bar and not the black joystick knob. When you say tack, what do you mean? once again i am a newbie. Sorry for the questions. Are any of you guys going to ISS? 
Thanks, Jess


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

kodac713 said:


> When you say tack, what do you mean?


pallet tack. it holds the shirt to the printing pallet between colors. comes in a spray or a bucket.


----------

